# DNS is not working

## iloose2

I can ping everything from other computers on my network, but when I attempt to ping or use nslookup from a computer that is not on my network (connected with another ISP) it just says unknown host.  port 53 is being forwarded to the gentoo machine with a linksys router.... Any ideas?

named.conf:

```

options {

   directory "/var/bind";

   // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

   // and change the forwarind ip address(es) :

   //forward first;

   //forwarders {

   //   123.123.123.123

   //   123,123.123.123;

   //};

   // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

   allow-query {

      any;

   //   127.0.0.1;

   };

   // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

   //query-source address * port 53;

   pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

};

zone "icali.net" {

   type master;

   file "db.icali.net";

};

zone "166.159.24.in-addr.arpa" {

   type master;

   file "db.24.159.166";

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {

   type master;

   file "db.127.0.0";

};

zone "." {

   type hint;

   file "named.ca";

};

```

db.icali.net

```

$TTL 3h

icali.net. IN SOA gentoo.icali.net. root.icali.net. (

         1   ; Serial

         3h   ; Refresh after 3 hours

         1h    ; Retry after 1 hour

         1w   ; Expire after 1 week

         1h )   ; Negative caching TTL of 1 day

;

; Name Servers

;

icali.net. IN NS 24.159.166.57

;

; Addresses for the canonical names

;

localhost.icali.net.   IN A   127.0.0.1

mail.icali.net.      IN A   24.159.166.57

;

; Aliases 

;

www.icali.net.      IN CNAME   mail.icali.net.

icali.net.      IN MX      0   mail.icali.net.

```

db.24.159.166

```

$TTL 3h

166.159.24.in-addr.arpa. IN SOA gentoo.icali.net. root.icali.net.(

         1   ; Serial

         3h   ; Refresh after 3 hours

         1h   ; Retry after 1 hour

         1w   ; Expire after 1 week

         1h )   ; Negatice cahing TTL of 1 hour

;

; Name servers

;

166.159.24.in-addr.arpa.   IN NS   gentoo.icali.net.

```

db.127.0.0

```

$TTL 3h

0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. IN SOA gentoo.icali.net. root.icali.net. (

         1   ; Serial

         3h   ; Refersh after 3 hours

         1h   ; Retry after 1 hour

         1w   ; Expire after 1 week

         1h )   ; Negative caching TTL of 1 hour

0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. IN NS gentoo.icali.net.

1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. IN PTR localhost.

```

----------

## Xor

aehm - dns has _nothing_ to do if you do a ping on ip-addresses.... 

so you may have a firewall/nar^t/routing or something else problem....

check at you network entry point you connections... 

next check the maschines next to the gateway... 

if you are in doubt abaout the dns... use the dns from your isp.

----------

## iloose2

I'm not pinging the IP, I'm trying to ping www.icali.net

----------

## mikki

It looks like you are working on this, every other time I do a 'dig' to your server it times out, and the other times it gives different results.

FWIW, it looks like you are close:

```

% dig @24.159.166.57 icali.net ANY

; <<>> DiG 9.2.1 <<>> @24.159.166.57 icali.net ANY

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 37784

;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;icali.net.                     IN      ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:

icali.net.              10800   IN      MX      0 mail.icali.net.

icali.net.              10800   IN      SOA     gentoo.icali.net. root.icali.net. 1 10800 3600 604800 3600

icali.net.              10800   IN      NS      24.159.166.57.icali.net.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:

mail.icali.net.         10800   IN      A       24.159.166.57

;; Query time: 45 msec

;; SERVER: 24.159.166.57#53(24.159.166.57)

;; WHEN: Mon Jul 22 20:40:11 2002

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 140

```

That NS record looks a bit horked...

----------

## iloose2

The problem wasn't with bind.... I recently replaced my linksys router and when I enabled forwarding for DNS I didn't check UDP...  :Embarassed: 

----------

